# how can ppl be so cruel



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

some one was going to kill there mice and babies , as they had to many and children didnt want them , bless i just got rid of my litter i had ,but there;s 2 female mice and 2 lots of babies, i can give them the love an care they need to get them on there way . I know ppl will rant saying im stupid , but i couldnt just do nothing , my g/f is over moon , i realise ill have truoble mybe selling them , but ill give them away to good homes


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think u were stupid u did a great thing!well done saving them little uns keep us updated on how they get on well done!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

you did the right thinig in my eyes, its better than them dying. and if you cant rehome them then their not that had to house as they can stay in groups of males and females (unlike syrian hamsters) 

well done and i hope they all get on well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your a hero mousemighty, lots of people would have just said "oh thats so sad" and walked away.


....zoe.... said:


> you did the right thinig in my eyes, its better than them dying. and if you cant rehome them then their not that had to house as they can stay in groups of males and females (unlike syrian hamsters)
> 
> well done and i hope they all get on well


Just to say, male mice cannot be kept together once they reach maturity(even litter mates) they will almost always fight. So I am hoping all the babies are all girls, girls usually get on once they have sorted out who is boss.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you did the right thing, if you didn't who would?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Your a hero mousemighty, lots of people would have just said "oh thats so sad" and walked away.
> 
> I agree... Poor babies...
> At least you have them now and they are safe...


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

well done you i would have done the same thing......... oh i did lol but mine are a litter of wild mice and i am having to hand feed them but there 4 weeks old now and eating solid food so no more 2 hour feeds


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done u did the right thing. i would've done the same! I dont know how people can be so cruel and still sleep at night.


----------

